# Lumber Yard Shed



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a space for a *small lumber yard shed*. This will an out-building for a small building supply company. Hoping to scratch a small (approx 3" x 5") lumber shed, something along the lines of the *Alpine Division *or *Atlas *kits. Open bays, holding a few types of lumber / plywood.

_Anyone have any shots of their lumber yard buildings? *A few closeups would be very helpful* - Built up, kit, kitbashed or scratched would all be appreciated. Any suggestions would as well._

Also need some ideas for replicating stacks of HO scale plywood (thinking resume style cardstock). Suggestions?

Thanks, 
Kingred


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel lumber shed This one is roughly 6" x 2.5" and about 3.5" high.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

May be a little pricey, but oak veneer might be the right thickness for HO plywood.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a small shed I built just to inspire beginners into scratch building. You could use the same principle & adapt it for lumber.



















This is my Saw Mill building that you could easily advance to later on. 










The main thing to do when you scratch build is keeping it scaled. Remember the only difference between a beginner & a craftsman is time & experience.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

That looks really good, Sawdust. I might have to e-stalk some of your other threads


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man did a nice job with the Lionel shed a while back ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3846

TJ


----------

